# How is this going to work?



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

I was called out for a gas pressure test. They had a bunch of non English speaking guys doing the plumbing. I would love to be there watching as they try to install the tub. Check out the tub spout coming out of the overflow plumbed with pex. I've never seen a tub installed after the drywall. No vent on anything in the house.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Qplumb said:


> I was called out for a gas pressure test. They had a bunch of non English speaking guys doing the plumbing. I would love to be there watching as they try to install the tub. Check out the tub spout coming out of the overflow plumbed with pex. I've never seen a tub installed after the drywall. No vent on anything in the house.


 That is why Wyandotte requires those pressure tests. They are going to be in for a world of surprise when the inspector comes to verify the pressure tests. WYCO has been using the pressure tests to inspect other work done in the home. They will make them pull permits on all work being done which probably means all that will be coming out.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The good news is they're already ready for a new tub being how they thrashed that one, plumb it right when it's ripped out.


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

Crazy thing is when I got permit I asked if any other permits have been pulled. She said yes and it passed inspection. I imagine homeowner pulled permit, and for some reason the inspectors are very lenient if homeowner pulls permit.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

thats what the top hole in the tub is for. i thought that was for the overflow. wisconsin code has to catch up with you guys.:laughing:


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Drop a dime to the plumbing inspector


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

thats mexican code.....anything goes....I couldnt think of that fked up stuff if I tried...LOL..


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ill tell you how it's going to work.......like sh. T. 2for the price of 1. Tub upstairs shower down stairs


----------



## SierraVerde (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow can I ask what state this is?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

SierraVerde said:


> Wow can I ask what state this is?


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

You can ask all the questions you want after posting an introduction


----------



## Qplumb (Dec 19, 2015)

SierraVerde said:


> Wow can I ask what state this is?


Kansas City, ks


----------



## ruddiger (Jul 21, 2009)

If that passed inspection then the inspector needs to be fired. So many things wrong there. Shouldn't matter where it is in the country, the overflow isn't there to house a tub diverter. Makes me wonder if it has a trap.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

That's one of those jobs that is so fun, just cause you get to tear it all out and see what they hid inside the walls and floors.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Project source 2 Handle Valve& Trim, Apollo pex rings,,, lowes trip!

Is that a special lowes blue pex


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Holy Ay Caramba!


----------



## gap1927 (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, no way that could have passed any inspection! Guaranteed, if you look around there will be many other code violations & the contractor should be reported to the authorities although he is probably not licensed anyway. The poor homeowner is the one that stands to lose, in future, possibly catastrophic problems and loss of property value. It's one thing to see sloppy workmanship but this is beyond that, this guy is not a tradesman period.


----------

